# لماذا لا يوجد صناعه طائرات مدنيه فى العالم العربى او حتى الاسلامى



## لؤى عبد الرحمن (23 مايو 2006)

انا فى اول سنه ليه فى دراسه هندسه طيران ومن الان قررت ان ازود نفسى بالمعلومات الازمه فى مجال الطيران ككل و لاحظت اننا كعرب لا تصنيع لدينا للطائرات منذ ما يقرب من 35 سنه و اكثر . لو حد فيكم عنده معلومات ياريت يدلينى بها. اعتقد لو عملنا اول مصنع مشترك بيننا كعرب لن يكلفنا الامر كثيرا . وشكرا لكل من يساهم فى الموضوع:55:


----------



## جاسر (23 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

أهلين لؤي 








استطلاع: متى ستتوجه الأموال العربية نحو صناعة الطائرات؟ 

تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## Tripoli (23 مايو 2006)

أخي العزيز:
الارادة هى سر النجاح, و متي توفرت الارادة عند اصحاب القرار يمكن عمل اي شى, و لكن للاسف اصاحاب القرار منشغلين باشياء اخري استثمارية تأتي بربح سريع أما صناعة الطيران فمحتاجة الي صبر.
النظرة العربية للامور كالاتي: و كيف نصمم و نصنع طائرة و عمالقة الطيران ينتجون كل يوم طائرات جديدة (بوينج و ايرباص مثلا), من سيشتري طائرات عربية!!

أريد أن أقول لكم يا شباب, أنني معجب جدا بالنموذج البرازيلي المتمثل فى شركة Embraer
فهذه الشركة بدأت فى العمل الفعلى فى السبعينات و اليوم لهم فى السوق العالمى الآف الطائرات و عشرات الطلبيات لمختلف انوع الطائرات, و أكثر من ذلك هم الآن ينافسون عمالقة الطيران فى عقر دارهم فالعديد من الشركات الامريكية اشترت انوع مختلفة من هذه الشركة و كذلك هو الحال فى دول اوربية عديدة و من أخر زبائن هذه الشركة الخطوط السعودية.
و لايخفى عليكم ان البرازيل دولة غير غنية على عكس معظم الدول العربية و لكن يبدو أن الخلل فى العقلية و ليس فى النواحى المادية..
و للحديث بقية..


----------



## لؤى عبد الرحمن (23 مايو 2006)

بارك الله فيك......الاراده هى سر النجاح .حقا.


----------



## مهندس طيار (24 مايو 2006)

اعزائي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
انتوا مش عارفين اصلا ان العرب مقيدين بأشياء كثيره في صناعة الطائرات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
العرب يستطيعون ان ينتجوا طائرات والله والله احسن من الغرب وتكنولجيا الغرب كلها 
لاكن ( مش هايحصل ) 
لانها سياسه عليا 
أرجعوا للتاريخ هاتفهموا معني كلمة سياسه عليا وسياسه خارجيه


----------



## مهندس طيار (24 مايو 2006)

أصغر مثال . أنظروا لمشاريع التخرج كل عام في هندسة طيران القاهره 
كمية طائرات متصممه ملقاه بكل اهمال في الادراج 
ولم ولن يتم تصنيعها 
لأنها سياسات عليا وسياسات خارجيه تمنع العرب من الصناعات الثقيله


----------



## مهندس طيار (24 مايو 2006)

أصغر مثال . أنظروا لمشاريع التخرج كل عام في هندسة طيران القاهره 
كمية طائرات متصممه ملقاه بكل اهمال في الادراج 
ولم ولن يتم تصنيعها 
لأنها سياسات عليا وسياسات خارجيه تمنع العرب من الصناعات الثقيله


----------



## لؤى عبد الرحمن (31 مايو 2006)

و هل تستطيع حل هذه المشكله السياسيه او على الاصح نستطيع اى منا كدول عربيه و كيف؟


----------



## مهندس طيار (31 مايو 2006)

بأن رؤسائنا يتقوا الله فينا 
هل تعلم ان ممنوع منعا باتا وهناك قانون في مصر يمنع تصنيع نماذج طائرات تطير علي ارتفاع اكثر من سبعة امتار والا يتعملك قضية امن دوله محاولة تجسس؟


----------



## مهندس طيار (31 مايو 2006)

تخيل بقي لو انت فكرت تعمل طياره كبير هايعملوا فيك ايه ؟ ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بيقولك شر البلية ما يضحك


----------



## لؤى عبد الرحمن (31 مايو 2006)

انت كان مشروعك عند تخرجك يا مهندس طيار هل انت عند المبادى الكافيه لتصميم طياره او حتى التقاوى التى تصلح لصناعه طياره


----------



## لؤى عبد الرحمن (31 مايو 2006)

كان مشروع تخرجك ايه


----------



## مهندس طيار (1 يونيو 2006)

Graduation Project : Designing of airframe fuselage structure of large military cargo aircraft named "G-222 Spartan"
Project grade : very good
ده كان اسم المشروع 
تصميم هيكل طائره حربيه شحن 
تستطيع ان تحمل ثلاث سيارات مدرعه او 30 جندي وتستطيع ان تقوم بمهام طبيه او نقل غذاء للجنود خلف خطوط العدو يومكن تجهيزها ب 15 سرير طبي لاكننا لم نقوم بتصميم الدعامات التي تربط تلك السرائر 
قمنا بالتصميم علي عدة برامج 
وفي الاخر المشروع اترمي في الدرج 
بالمناسبه صناعة الطائرات خطوات لو اي حكومه وفرت الأليه المطلوبه لتنفيذ تلك الخطوات سوف تجد ان صناعة الطائرات بالنسبه لأي خريج هندسة طيران تافهه جدا ( انا باتكلم عن هندسة طيران القاهره وامبابه لست اعلم ما وضع باقي الجامعات العربيه ) 
صناعة الطائره بيقوم بالمشاركه فيها ألاف المهندسين 
قسم لهيكل الكابينه 
قسم لل skin 
قسم للافيونيكس 
قسم لل تصميم الداخلي 
قسم window shild 
قسم للهيكل الخارجي لل fuslage 
وهاكذا 
قسم للجناح 
قسم للديل 
قسم structur 
power plant 
كتيـــــــــــــــــــــــــر جدا لا يمكن الحصر 
وكل ده موجود في مصر 
وانا شوفتهم بنفسي 
لاكن هانعمل ايه ؟
افضل شئ يقضي علي اي موهبه هو عدم وجود نظام يقوم بالارتقاء بالموهبه 
( ما تقلبش المواجع ده القلب لسه واجع ) 
لو كان الكلام هايجيب نتيجه كنت اتكلمت حتي الغد 
















http://www.theaviationzone.com/factsheets/c27_specs.asp

هذه صوره للطائره التي قمنا بتصميمها 

اذا اردت صور اكتر لنفس الصوره يمكنك زيارة اللينك الموجود بالاعلي 
وبالمناسبه كان هناك 13 مشروع في الكليه كلهم اقوي من بعض 
لاكن هانعمل ايه ؟
ادي الله وادي حكمته 
اتمني ان يتحول الحلم لحقيقه ونجد صناعة طائرات بالوطن العربي قريبا


----------



## لؤى عبد الرحمن (1 يونيو 2006)

اتمنى ان تبداء من عندنا نحن بالمطالبه بذلك .هذا ما كنت انوى عليه فى المستقبل خصوصا ان احنا بنتعب كتير اكننا صمنناها بالفعل-مثل ما تقول-انا لسه فى اعدادى


----------



## مهندس طيار (1 يونيو 2006)

طيب يا لؤي 
هندسة القاهره صنعوا بها طائرة هليكوبتر وطارت 
وطلبه من هندسة حلب بيصنعوا طائرة سيسنا 182 
طيب بعدين ؟
كلوا مجهود ذاتي 
مصاريف وفي الاخر هياااااااااااااااااااااا احنا عملنا طياره ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وصرفنا من جيبنا 
لاكن وبعدين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لازم تنظيم من الحكومه 
لازم دعم


----------



## وجدي_1405 (1 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
نأسف على الإنقطاع المبكر .
جزاكم الله خير على الردود وعلى الموضوع .
أولاً : 
الموضوع هو سياسي قبل ما يكون هندسي أو سباق أو لماذا ولماذا ...؟
( إذا العرب صنعوا طائرات مدنية أو عسكرية على حد سواء فإن الدول الكبرى ستقول كيف دول العالم الثالث إستطاعوا إن يصنعوا طائرة ، وسيكون هناك حساسيات وغيرة بين الدول بسبب هذا الصناعة أكثر من الان (لن تفهم كلامي إلا إذا كنت سياسي )).
بالتالي سيكون هناك تفرق بين العرب وهذا شئ نراه في عصرنا هذا وواضح .
أيضاً لاتنسى الطائرات التجسسية التي ستحلق فوق سمائنا نهاراً وليلاً أكثر من الأن.

ثانياً :
لاتنسى أن أفراد الدول العربية بما أنهم معهم شهادة بكالوريوس هندسة طيران بدلاً من أن يعملوا في بلدانهم سيعملون في الخارج لانهم يفضلون ذلك على الجلوس في بلادهم التي تربوا فيها وصناعة شي له ، بسبب العقوبات الموضوعة أو الفرص الوظيفية الموجودة .
دعنا نرى كنتاكي الذي فتح مطاعم كنتاكي بعد كم محاولة فتح المطعم وكم بلد ذهب إليها في نفس دولته .
زبدة الكلام بإذن الله تعالى يصلح هذا الجيل ويكثر من أمثالك وأمثال أمثالنا . اللهم آمين 
إذا ربنا أعطنا العمر والعافية سترى كلامي صحيح وإذا كنت مجرب الدنيا ستعرف أكثر .
وجزاك الله تعالى .
أنا أعطيت رأي السياسي و الواقع والإختلاف في الرأي لا يفسد في الود قضية صح.


----------



## لؤى عبد الرحمن (2 يونيو 2006)

بارك الله فيك و للعلم ده السبب الاساسى فى مصر عندنا لدرجه انهم اخذوا من واحد اعرفه طائره بطير بريموت لانها كانت تستطيع الطيرا فوق 7 متر ده حتى المظلات عندنا بطير بحساب لدرجه انها لو تعددت حدوده المعروفه(النوادى الكبيره او الاماكن العسريه المخصصه لها) تعتبر جنايه يحاسب عليها القانون فما بالك بالطيران -ده كلام ناس مسئولين فى الطيران المدنى لكن الكلام كان ودى بنا طبعا- وان شاء الله يضع فينا القوه لتغير هذا الكلام المؤسف فنحن قادرون على ذلك اذا اجتمعت فقد ربع الدول العربيه سنكون الاوائل فى هذا المجال


----------



## كالاسد (3 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم اخواني ....
الصراحه انبهرت من الموضوع ... لان هالموضوع شالغلي من فترة طويله ...وهالموضوع انا مخليته هدف من اهدافي ان احقق اكبر شركة لصناعة الطائرات في الوطن العربي ... و انا متحمسه جدااا  رغم كلام الاخ ( مهندس طيار )  , و اتمنى الحصول على الدعم من الجميع وقت ابتداء المشروع


----------



## مهندس طيار (3 يونيو 2006)

أخي الاسد انا لا اقصد ( تكسير مجاديف ) احد بس فقط وددت ان اريكم الامور من علي الطبيعه 
لان مصر قد قامت بتصنيع ست طائرات علي مدي تاريخها الحربي نهايه بالطئره المصريه الصينيه k8-E والحرف اي معناه ايجبت 
تكريما لمصر لانها قامت بتغيير unit tail وجعلته عباره عن composit material مما سمح للطائره بانطلاق بسرعه اكبر من السرعه التي كانت تطير عليها 
لمعلومات اكتر تابعني وسوف اشرح لك لماذا لم يكمل الحلم العربي علي مدار السنوات 
لو سئلت احد متخصص في تاريخ الطيران العربي 
سوف تجد ان الطائره علي ما اتذكر ميج 6 قد ظهرت بعد حوالي شهور من ظهور الطائره ( القاهره 130 ) والتي كانت مصر قد صنعتها بالفعل وقامت بتجريبها ونجحت في السبعينات ومضت عقود بيع لبعض الدول 
ولاكن بعد ده كلوا ولا طائره اتسلمت لا شركه والمشروع اتلغي باكمله 
وظهرت الميج سته نسخه طبق الاصل من القاهره 130 
اتمني ان اجد في يوم ما احد الممولين لعمل ولو ورشة تصنيع طائرات صغيره 
للعلم في اوربا و امريكا هناك العديد والعديد من الفلاحين والقرويين الذين يصنعوا طائرات خاصه بهم في ورشه بجانب حظيرة المواشي 
(((((((((((((( اعلم انه لا يوجد وجه مقارنه ))))))))))))))) 
لاكن من يريد ان يتخذ خطوه حقيقيه يثق تماما اني معه وسوف اشجعه 
لاكن يدل الجميع علي الطريق الصحيح 
نريد فعل 
نريــــــــــــــــد ان نفعل 
اود ان لا يزعل مني اي احد فا انا اتحدث كأخ لكم


----------



## aerospace engineer (4 يونيو 2006)

لو وحدنا الجهود قد نوفي جزء من الموارد, صناعة طيران عربية هي حلم لنا جميعا و لكن ما يهم قادتنا هي المشاريع التنموية التجارية التي تزخ عليهم الكثير من المال حتى يستثمرونها في مشاريع تنموية اخرى و عائد اكبر لا يرى منه الشعب شيء اللهم النخبة, و لكن نحن لا نريد ان ندخل بالسياسة, انا ارى اهتمام في مجال الطيران في بعض الدول العربية و الاسلامية مثل اندونيسيا و الاردن و الامارات و لكنها شكلية و تعتمد على برامج سياحة الفضاء التي تقودها روسيا. في البداية يجب ان نتخلص من هذه العقلية ثم نقوم بدعم مشاريع و كليات الطيران بالعالم العربي.. ليس مهم ان يكون عندنا اول سائح فضاء عربي يقودنا فيه الروس بينما نقتصر نحن على دور المهرج... الاهم هي المشاريع التي تعبر عن التوصل التقني الذي يمكن ان يصل اليه العرب في عالم الطيران.. في نفس الوقت نحن لا نريد ان نكون اضحوكة امام العالم و بدل ان نعكس هذا التطور نؤكد الخرافة الشائعة باننا استهلاكيين فقط. هناك طائرة غير ماهولة قام بصناعتها مجموعة طلبة في جامعة الكويت, و لكن هل من جهه لتتبنى هذا المشروع و لتسوقه؟ لا يوجد عندنا لسوء الحظ جهات مهتمة حتى تروج لهذه الصناعة, قد تكون هذه مشكلة الدول العربية الاخرى ايضا. كان هناك مشروع لانشاء اول وكالة فضاء عربية عام 1998 لخلق توازن مع التطور الذي تشهده اسرائيل في هذا المجال, لا اعرف ما حدث لهذا المشروع او لماذا توقف؟


----------



## مهندس طيار (4 يونيو 2006)

احنا هانقعد هنا نقول زي صدق او لا تصدق 
هل تعلم : الاخوه اللبنانيين قد استطاعوا قريبا جدا صنع اول غواصه عربي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ منقول عن احدي الصحف العربيه 
الاخوه السوريين في جامعة حلب استطاعوا تصنيع طائره صغيره من دون طيار 
الاخوه الكويته كما قال اخي العزيز استطاعوا تصنيع طائره دون طيار في الكويت 
الاخوه المصريين صنعوا هيلكوبتر تحمل رجل واحد 
وصنعوا طائره من غير ديل ( بقيادة الدكتور الجليل نادر ) التيل يونيت شكلها غريب جدا 
هناك العديد من المشاريع في جميع الوطن العربي 
هناك ثروات بشريه ....... لا لا لا هناك كنوز والله بشريه 
هناك معجزات بشريه في الوطن العربي 
اين هي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
نرجوا ان نفعل ما عجزت الحكومات عن فعله 
نرجوا نا نتوحد ونكون هيكل عربي واحد 
هيكل يتمثل في المهندسين الطيران ثم يمتد لجميع التخصصات 
أرجوا ان لا يأخذ احد كلامي علي انه حماس ولاكن بداية الغيث 
قطره 
نستطيع ان نبدأ بعمل موضوع 
يلم جميع أصوات مهندسين الطيران 
امضائات المهندسين جميعا بأسماهم الحقيقيه 
الموضوع يطالب الحكومات العربيه بعمل مصنع طائرات حربي كما كان في مصر ايام عبد الناصر 
اتعهد امامكم ان اوصله لوزير الطيران بنفسي بمصر 
وارجوا من الجميع ان يأخذوا منه نسخه مطبوعه ويوصلوه لجميع وزراء الطيران في العالم العربي 
والله هاننجح لو اتحدنا


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (4 يونيو 2006)

أول طائرة صناعة مصرية بالكامل

فيه أمل في بكره 

لا يعلمالكثيرون ان مصر الأن تقدمت تكنولوجيا إلى حد تصنيع طائرة حربية كاملة . الا وهي الطائرة k-8 الصينية . فقد تم توقيع عقد مع الصين تصنع بمقتضاه مصر طائرة التدريب والمقاتلة الخفيفة . إن هذا ليس كما يظن البعض تجميع للأجزاء بل يجري إنتاج الجزء الأعظم من أجزاء الطائرة في مصر في المصانع الحربية وهي خطوة غير مسبوقة للصناعات الحربية المصرية . ويجري حالياً العمل على تصميم اول طائرة تدريب ومقاتلة خفيفة مصرية التصميم ايضاً .
وتمتاز هذه الطائرة إلى انها تستطيع ممارسة مهام القصف الأرضي إلى جوار كونها طائرة تديب وقدرتهاعلى المناورة ممتازة إضافة الى انها طائرة التدريب الوحيدة القادرة على حمل صواريخ جو-جو حرارية


----------



## مهندس طيار (9 يونيو 2006)

اضافة لكلام الاخ العزيز وليد سمير 
هناك فرق بين k-8 و k-8E حيث ان العقد تم الاتفاق عليه هوه k-8 
لاكن استطاعت مصر بقدرات مهندسيها العظام تطوير tail unit لتصبح بالاكمل composit material مما اتاح لها الانطلاق بسرعه اكبر 
ولقد اعتمدت دوليا ليصبح اسمها العالمي) k-8E (E for egypt 
وقريبا سوف اطرح لكم مواصفاتها مع الصور الخاصه بها


----------



## 3adel (10 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم
و الله يا إخوان هذا الموضوع يصيبني بالغثيان
لدي ثقة كبيرة في الشباب المهندسين لكن... أين الخلل
لماذا نضطر دائما الى شراء الطائرات و بإمكاننا *** و أؤكد على ذلك *** صنع الطائرات و توابعها سواء كانت مدنية أو عسكرية
ألم ينطلق الروس من لا شيئ و أنا أدري تماما ماذا أقول و الآ ن انظروا الى صناعة الطيران الروسية
و رغم علمي التام ان نتائج أبحاثنا المتقدمة تطبق حرفيا عند الآخرين
لم و لن نفقد الأمل
لم و لن نفقد الأمل
لم و لن نفقد الأمل


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (10 يونيو 2006)

المشكله في المسؤلين هما اللي بيحبطوا اي حد


----------



## لؤى عبد الرحمن (10 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم يا اخوانى بصراحه لم اكن اعلم ان لكم نفس الشوق لتعتمد دولنا على نفسها فى صناعه الطائرات لكن بدون زعل احنا كاننا فى قهوه بنفرغ الكثير من الكلام و الذى فيه الكثير من الجد و بنقوم كل واحد بروح بيته او او او دون اى جدوى ........... لبدايه المناقشه الفعاله انا عن نفسى ارى انه لكل من يريد المشاركه - و مش زعلان منى ياريت- يقول ايه المشكله من وجه نظره و حلها ايه حتى ان نتفق على شىء نفعله(ارجو ان لا نفعل مثل المشهورين من العرب) -حيث انهم يتفقون على الا يتفقوا.بمجرد الاتفاق سيكون المنتدى له فاعليه لا تقتصر على جمع المعلومات فقد او الستفسار بينما سيكون ملتقانا لعمل اول مصنع عربى مشترك بعيدا عن الايدى الاجنبيه.
لكم كثير الشكر لانكم قبلتم ان اتكلم بكل صراحه.


----------



## مهندس طيار (11 يونيو 2006)

لؤي ......... الفرق بين الدول الناميه والدول المتقدمه 
ان النظام في الدول الناميه لا يرفع من شأن الدوله 
النظام في الدول المتقدمه يظهر مواطن القوه عند مواطنيه ويعالج قصورهم 
المواطنين في الدول الناميه بيدوروا علي اكل عيشهم ولا يهتمون بالتطوير وغيره لانهم حقا محبطون من اداراتهم ولا يحاولون الاخذ بأيدها الي الطريق الصحيح 
المواطنين في الدول المتقدمه تساعد الدوله بكل ما تملك لتسير علي طريق التقدم والرقي 
ارجوا من كل واحد ان يرضي ضميره 
تخيل نفسك لو كان والدك غير حسن التصرف في البيت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
اظن مش انك هاتروح ترفع عليه قضية حجر ده شئ فظيع 
لاكنك سوف تحاول تقنعه وسوف يرفض لانك في نظره ( لسه عيل ) 
وسوف تحاول مره اخري وتاني وتالت ورابع وتغير من اسلوبك 
لانك تري ان المال مالك والرجل والدك وانت خايف علي والدك وعلي ماله 
ما بالك ببلدك ودولتك 
حاول تعمل ولو خطوه واحده وتعرض الفكره مدروسه علي المسؤلين في دولتك 
تخيل لو احنا اربعه او خمسه فقط 
كل واحد مننا ذهب لوزارة بلده واستطاع كل منا ان يوصل الموضوع لوزير دولته 
تخيل لو قلنالهم في الورقه ان كل وزراء الطيران العرب عندهم مثل هذه الورقه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اتحداك انه سوف يتأكد من الموضوع بنفسه 
وسوف يعطي الموضوع قدر كبير من الاهميه 
حتي لو لا قدر الله الموضوع اترفض
فا انت اكيد ضميرك هايكون استراح ولو بعض الشئ 
انك اخليت مسؤليتك ( بعض الشئ ) امام الله عز وجل 
أرجوا ان تأخذوا كلامي بجديه وتفكروا فيه 
ومتظر ردودكم لاني في القريب سوف اطرح هذه الفكره كاموضوع 
لكي نجمع المهندسين الطيران في الوطن العربي ونتفق لكي نكون يد واحده


----------



## جاسر (11 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,​ 
نقاش ماتع حقيقة​ 
أعتقد أن جل ما نستطيع فعله ( أعني جيلنا هذا) هو أن نكون قريبين من التقدم, طبعاً قرب إطلاع ومشاركة, كنت في السابق أظن أننا غير مؤهلين علمياً لكن هذا ليس هو الواقع, كثير من طلبة الدراسات العليا حققوا نجاحات باهره هنالك مشاكل ظلت فترة بدون حل حتى تصدت لها العقول العربية!
.
.
نعم هناك سياسات ضد تطور العرب ولكن هذا ليس في كل حال, مثلاً في السعودية كان ممنوع دخول طائرات الريموت كنترول فضلاً عن اطلاقها ولو لمتر واحد, لكن عندما عملت في الرياض وجدت أن هناك مجموعة كبيرة من الشباب يمارسون هذه الهواية ويصنعونها بأنفسهم ووقفت على خبرات وتجارب أقل ما يمكن أن أقول عنها أنها جميلة http://www.saudirc.com/
قبل مدة بسيطة أصبح هناك نادي خاص بهؤلاء ولكن ما زال هناك عوائق كبيرة لمن يريد أن يمارس هذه الهواية, فقط من لديه روح المغامرة يستطيع أن يصبر على أنواع رفع الضغط والله المستعان!
.
.
ولكن الايجابية أن الدول تجاوبت معهم بالاصرار واتخاذ الوسائل المناسبة وهذا يدعم رأي أخي مهندس طيار فما تفضل به سليم, فهذا الفريق وصلوا لمرحلة خبراء في وقت كانت فيه الهواية ممنوعه ولكن بكل تأكيد كانت الدوله كانت تعرف نشاطاتهم ومكانهم معروف وأنا زرتهم في وقت المنع!!
.
.
ما أريد أن أقوله: أن مسالة أن الدول العربية لا تريد ليس صحيح مطلقاً, والدليل أن هناك مشاريع قامت سابقاً, وهناك مشاريع تخرج مثل ما ذُكر في جامعة الكويت وكذلك هناك مشاريع أخرى مماثله في جامعات السعودية مثل صاروخ الماء, والطائرة من دون طيار في جامعة الملك فهد, ومحرك نفاث, ومحكر بعمل بمبدأ الموجات الصدية, ومشاريع تصميم أولي كثيرة وبناء هيكل طائرة كامل في جامعة الملك عبدالعزيز ... فلذلك -يجب- علينا التشبث بهذه العلوم بكل قوة والأهم من ذلك التمهيد للأجيال القادمة فمن هذا الجيل من سيصنع القرار حينئذً !!!!​ 
وفقنا الله واياكم ​ 
تحياتي العاطرة  ​


----------



## مهندس طيار (11 يونيو 2006)

حقيقي انا سعيد بالرد الجميل الذي يدل علي فكر ناضج وقرائة مستفيضه وجارب في عالم الطيران تستحق الاحترام والاستفاده منها 

وانا اتفق معك يا اخي جاسر في كل ما ذكرته ولذلك يجب ان يحاول كل منا ان يجمع جميع المعلومات عن كل جامعة في العالم العربي 
لكي نضعها في موضوع كبير 
ونجمع فيه كل المعلومات عن الابحاث والاختراعات التي توصلنا لها 
لكي تكون اللبنه الاولي للموضوع الاكبر وهو ان نكتب تقرير عن مستوي المهندسين الطيران في العالم العربي كي يعلمه علي حق وزراء الطيران 
عسي الله ان يوفقهم و(يوقفوا جنبنا ) في تطوير هذه الصناعه ولو حتي بان نعمل منها الصغير 
لا اطمح في الوقت الحالي لعمل مصنع طائرات كبير 
لاكن علي الاقل نصنع شئ مثل السيسنا 
نصنع شئ شراعي 
واحده واحده 
صعود القمه لا يحب التسرع 
لذلك سوف ابدأ بنفسي لكي اثبت جدية الموضوع وسف احاول قدر المستطاع جمع المعلومات من مصر عن مشاريع الطيران التي تمت فعليا 
ونرجوا من الجميع المشاركه وكتابه جميع المشاريع في جميع الدول العربيه 
وبارك الله فيكم وحياكم الله


----------

